# Adding a shooting rail/foot rest to an old ladder stand...



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Decided to doctor up an old ladder stand so it was actually comfortable and sturdier. Figured that I'd add about 8"at the back to get away from the tree more so you din't feel like you're sitting in church the whole time, add a couple 1 1/2" spacers between the seat and arm rails so there's a little more wiggle room, add around a 6" kicker from the seat to the ladder, and add a sliding shooting rail that could double as a foot rest. It's just a cheesey light weight metal stand so don't want to add a lot of weight to the top even with a kicker. I made this simple sliding set up to just bolt on to the arm rails with a little 14 gu. 3/4" sq. tube and a couple chunks of 14 gu. 1" sq. tube. Same arrangement that I put on the big double stands that I build to sit with my grandkids in. Works out real nice now for bow and gun. I have a set screw knob on each side of the inner rail so I can slide it up as high as I like for a shooting rail, or lower it all the way down out of the way as a foot rest for bow season. I'll paint a wrap the front with pipe insulation. It's all pretty simple stuff, but comfort makes all the difference in the world in how long you want to sit..


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

A few more pics.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Nice job.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

is the wire basket behind the platform to hold your backpack???


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> is the wire basket behind the platform to hold your backpack???


Yes, or stash coat, etc.
I just use some rabbit wire and box them in even on my doubles. I usually zip tie a piece of carpet to the deck as well so theres no ping sounds on frosty mornings.I also put 5" bolts through the arm rests with rubber hose on them for hanging my bow, binoc's, thermos, etc. so they're handy.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

we just built large "hoops" (for lack of a better term) to surround our ladder stands this year so we can conceal ourselves better. We hung cam fabric on these hoops and wired brush to them as well. Sort of like a nest I will have to add the wire baskets after the season. We usually extend our bottom section of ladder by 5-8 foot as well and add another ladder support if needed.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah.. dunno why they don't add supports to these flimsy ladders especially as top heavy as the stands are. I build my doubles with 1 piece 14 Guage steel in a truss fashion. The rest is modular so I can put them up alone. A ladder, a top, a deck, and a seat with rail attached.. 10 bolts and a screw gun. Not so much as a wiggle or squeak. I started doing this because of all the stand thieves on public land. As far as camo; I find that less is more when in a tree. More discrete if light passes through your stand especially ealy and late in the day. Just a couple odd pieces of camo net..


----------

